# guitar setup,how much do you charge?



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Going to be doing some simple setup work to make some extra cash.Mostly just simple setup before anything too hard.Although i have repaired a snapped peg head and sealed a split top 2 years ago,still holding.
The price is what i have to start thinking about,what should i be charging for say a floyd rose setup?Is it the same as any repair with an hourly rate?Or are there some "setup prices" i should know about that are the general rule?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A Set-up can be MANY things..you got to be more specific cause not a guitar needs the same tender loving care realy. Personnaly, when i do a standard set-up for exemple, i remove the stings naturally, clean all the guitar, inside and outside. clean the fretboard, mostly the rosewood and ebony ones and treath then with oil. check if the electronic is still working propely, tighten every thing...specialy the tunners. re-string it, set the action, check intonation, ajust if needed, and she's done.

60$ with strings.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I usually charge $15 - $20 for a basic setup (change strings, tweak truss rod, action, intonation). That is quite cheap and most people charge much more (around $40). I am a cheapskate and I think $40 is too much for a guitar setup, so I charge what I would want to pay.

Same rate for basic upgrades like swapping pups, pickguards, tuners, bridges, etc. If it was a very complicated setup, like a Floyd Rose and locking tuners or something, I would charge more - but typically my customers (indie/punk musicians) don't have instruments like that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some of my students get the service for free if it's relatively minor, like a restringing and a tweak. Usually though I charge a minimum of $20 if the bench time is roughly one half hour or less, or $34 per hour bench time. That's only if I'm not backed up. If there are too many waiting to be done, I send the business to someone else. I don't have time to do big jobs anymore so I send them to Josh House. Josh is the best around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

